
Facebook's Advertising Attribution Con - soohyung
https://jafferaliblog.wordpress.com/2019/06/27/facebook-con-will-it-lead-to-its-collapse/
======
username444
The authors trysera company had a truly horrific business model. Selling
consumer data to companies based on website _visit_. No opt in.

They claim it's legit because the companies feeding them customer data "opted
in".

